# Butterfly style shooting - how to grip the pouch?



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I am trying to develop the ability to shoot using the full butterfly style. The part I have most difficulty with is gripping the pouch, even with light bands.

If I grip it using the tip of my thumb and the tips of the first two fingers it feels very uncomfortable and potentially injurous for my thumb and wrist. And most shots are very inaccurate.

If I point my thumb up and grip with the side of the thumb and the tips of the first two fingers, it feels much better. But still I get very inaccurate shots eg missing the target by 2 metres at a range of only 6 metres!
Can anybody describe how they hold the pouch when shooting butterfly style. Or has anybody got a close up photo of their grip? Thanks


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I think this will be answered by one of our Gremany master butterfly shooters. It's just getting used to this style of shooting and building up the muscle memory in your thumb and finger.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

when I shoot butterfly I grip with thumb tip and first finger a little to the side then I give it a 1/4 turn the bands touch just below my eye if I fail to do any of these things I'm off by 2 to 3 meters


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

When I was learning a few weeks ago, I basically did this ... make a classic OK sign, and then move the tip of your thumb to the side of your index finger, between the first (tipmost) and second (middle) joint. The back of your hand should be facing in the direction of your shoulder, and the fork should be held horizontal. 
However, I'm just a beginner in this grip, so let one of the experts chime in.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm only have some very distant German ancestry but I'll tell you what I do. Shooting in "Full Butterfly my thumb is pointed up and my palm is facing behind me. As dragonmaster stated is is also important (as frightening as it may be) to lightly (I say lightly boy, lightly!!!) touch the stretched band to the side of the face or cheek in a consistent manner in order to obtain accuracy. 
WARNING!!! It is possible, if you jerk or move in the slightest on release, to graze and whack one's cheek fairly hard. Dont' ask how I know!!!








Still it is an amazing way to get exceptional speed and penetration from relatively low weight and cal. ammunition!!!
Have fun but be careful and safe!!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I learned from Dugi and watching you tub of our members that do well at this stile


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I think this will be answered by one of our German master butterfly shooters. It's just getting used to this style of shooting and building up the muscle memory in your thumb and finger.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I think this will be answered by one of our German master butterfly shooters. It's just getting used to this style of shooting and building up the muscle memory in your thumb and finger.


[/quote]

Duplicate post ???


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I learned something new myself just now ... that upright vs horizontal also extends to butterfly style, not just standard style.
I look forward to trying both.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I'm only have some very distant German ancestry but I'll tell you what I do. Shooting in "Full Butterfly my thumb is pointed up and my palm is facing behind me. As dragonmaster stated is is also important (as frightening as it may be) to lightly (I say lightly boy, lightly!!!) touch the stretched band to the side of the face or cheek in a consistent manner in order to obtain accuracy.
> WARNING!!! It is possible, if you jerk or move in the slightest on release, to graze and whack one's cheek fairly hard. Dont' ask how I know!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I am German just born in the wrong country.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

In this video you can see how I hold the pouch.
Look at 2.08 and 2.27!
At 6.04 you can see where the band touches my face. And at 6.26 and 8.27 two complete shots are filmed from close behind me.






I don`t know any other shooter holding the pouch in my way. It is not very comfortable but I shoot most accurate with it! Most others do it in the way you can see at 7.56.
Another german shooter grips the pouch in this way at 8.23.

Hope, it helps!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Great responses, thanks!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

That goes for me too ... I'm definitely going to use this thread to retool my butterfly position. 
I think I'll look into getting a 2nd slingshot, and keep it permanently setup for butterfly.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Just to update after reading the posts and watching the videos I think I now have a comfortable method for gripping the pouch. I hold the slingshot horizontal, (gangsta style!) put my thumb under the pouch, first finger over the pouch and squeeze.

Using untapered 1.75 inch width Gold Thera Band I was able to draw comfortably to a full butterfly position and consistently hit a 1 foot square target at a range of about 7 yards.

I then tried a Black Thera Tube set which had a draw weight around 50% higher than the gold bandset. Grip didn't seem to be a problem but I could only draw out to half butterfly. Today I have some delayed soreness in the tricep of my drawing arm. Obviously I need to strengthen it.

PS I wore a motorcycle helmet while experimenting in case I shot myself in the head!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I use Perry's way to hold the pouch and I also use a soft double cupped pouch and have absolutely no problem holding onto the pouch. I also shoot "gangsta" style and have never had a fork hit (Knock Wood!). It is fun and the accuracy is coming slowly-the ammo does move fast though!!!!!!Flatband


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

ARB said:


> Just to update after reading the posts and watching the videos I think I now have a comfortable method for gripping the pouch. I hold the slingshot horizontal, (gangsta style!) put my thumb under the pouch, first finger over the pouch and squeeze.
> 
> Using untapered 1.75 inch width Gold Thera Band I was able to draw comfortably to a full butterfly position and consistently hit a 1 foot square target at a range of about 7 yards.
> 
> ...


The helmet might not be a bad idea Ive had a few shots thet stung as they pulled the hair out of my fase.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I encountered the same problem when I tried to draw past my head. the way I normally held my pouch would not allow me to draw past my head. In order to do so I had to turn my wrist. I hold my pouch in my right hand and I turn my wrist towards my head (counter clock) meaning the thumb points now up and my palm faces away from my head. My grip for butterfly looks similar to Rufus' or Madison's.


----------

